# Other Pets > Dogs >  Couple Returns to Home Lost in California's Camp Fire to Find Their Dog Waiting...

## Bogertophis

This really choked me up (in a good way...)-

Couple Returns to Home Lost in California's Camp Fire to Find Their Dog Waiting for Them - TIME

https://apple.news/A3swcjeQqQO-nPqafr04ftg

----------

_Dianne_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Lost our home and everything we owned in a forest fire years ago. They sure do suck! Put our 3 dogs in the truck before driving off so all good their. Thanks for posting.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Lost our home and everything we owned in a forest fire years ago. They sure do suck! Put our 3 dogs in the truck before driving off so all good their. Thanks for posting.


Oh, that's just awful, I'm so sorry for your loss.  When I lived in Calif. there were 2 wildfires that were way too close for comfort...had the wind picked up & sent embers
flying, it would not have ended well...my home was only a mile to a mile & a half away.  Just lucky, it was often windy there & it blew in the exact direction that would 
have brought the fire straight to where I lived.  Anyway, this story touched a few nerves as a dog (& pet) lover.

----------


## Kira

Glad that the dog was okay and that they came back for him!!

My grandparents lost their home and there wasn't time to get the cats because they were hiding under the bed  :Sad:  I'm so glad that my grandparents survived but they are very sad about their losses. It was close, the fire was in their backyard when their neighbor came to the house and woke them up!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-09-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Glad that the dog was okay and that they came back for him!!
> 
> My grandparents lost their home and there wasn't time to get the cats because they were hiding under the bed  I'm so glad that my grandparents survived but they are very sad about their losses. It was close, the fire was in their backyard when their neighbor came to the house and woke them up!


That's so sad...to have no time, & just have to flee.  Lucky that neighbor came though, such a close call.

----------


## Kira

> That's so sad...to have no time, & just have to flee.  Lucky that neighbor came though, such a close call.


Yeah, I can't imagine...They were sound asleep so that neighbor saved their lives!! My grandparents were on the news and it showed the remains of their house. Hard to see since I have been going there since I was 5.

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-09-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yeah, I can't imagine...They were sound asleep so that neighbor saved their lives!! My grandparents were on the news and it showed the remains of their house. Hard to see since I have been going there since I was 5.


 :Tears:   Was this recent?  like in California?  So awful, & whenever it was, I think it would take anyone a long time to 'get over', if ever?  Especially when you have to leave 
pets & everything else behind.  So fortunate they had a good neighbor at least...but just so hard to go thru.

----------


## Kira

> Was this recent?  like in California?  So awful, & whenever it was, I think it would take anyone a long time to 'get over', if ever?  Especially when you have to leave 
> pets & everything else behind.  So fortunate they had a good neighbor at least...but just so hard to go thru.


Yes, it was the very fires that are in this article. My grandparents lived in Paradise, California. It's really sad how many people lost their homes and pets!

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-09-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yes, it was the very fires that are in this article. My grandparents lived in Paradise, California. It's really sad how many people lost their homes and pets!


I was afraid of that...so sorry.  It's even harder because they didn't just lose a few houses but so much of their community all at once...I know I'd be in shock for days.

----------


## Kira

> I was afraid of that...so sorry.  It's even harder because they didn't just lose a few houses but so much of their community all at once...I know I'd be in shock for days.


Thank you! I'm hoping that everyone will be able to heal relatively quickly.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thank you! I'm hoping that everyone will be able to heal relatively quickly.


I agree...the only "advantage" might be that so many shared this tragedy, they can talk with each other to help get thru this disaster.  But still...

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wow, cool story! Thanks for sharing!!

@Kira, I'm glad your grandparents are ok. Somebody (and not just the neighbor, but thank goodness for him!!) was watching out for them!
My heart breaks for the cats, but it could have much worse. I hope they're able to rebound quickly, I can't even imagine...
Heartfelt best wishes sent their way.

----------

_Kira_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Kira

> Wow, cool story! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> @Kira, I'm glad your grandparents are ok. Somebody (and not just the neighbor, but thank goodness for him!!) was watching out for them!
> My heart breaks for the cats, but it could have much worse. I hope they're able to rebound quickly, I can't even imagine...
> Heartfelt best wishes sent their way.


Thank you! I appreciate the kindness. I wish I could hug that neighbor and buy him a meal!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thank you! I appreciate the kindness. I wish I could hug that neighbor and buy him a meal!


Hey, maybe some day you'll be able to.

----------

